# Properly teaching someone to snowboard



## ganggreen (Nov 26, 2013)

*delete*

this will thread will collect idiots until its deleted.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Hire a qualified instructor for a two hour lesson.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

YEP, Get her a lesson. U guys will be a lot happier


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Absolutely get her a lesson


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

She'll probably be your ex real soon if you continue to teach her. Get her a lesson.


----------



## ganggreen (Nov 26, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> She'll probably be your ex real soon if you continue to teach her. Get her a lesson.


easy buddy


I appreciate all the other comments. She didn't want a lesson next time I'll get her one. I never took lessons snowboarding it was a natural feel to me.. guess it isn't for everyone


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> She'll probably be your ex real soon if you continue to teach her. Get her a lesson.


x100000000


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ganggreen said:


> I never took lessons snowboarding it was a natural feel to me.. guess it isn't for everyone


Your technique may well stink and be riddled with bad habits?

Private lessons will have her enjoying herself as quickly as possible.

My buddy just proved this with 4x private lessons over 2x 5 day trips (I've had 4 lessons over 11 years). His progress has been remarkable and he's not the most athletically gifted guy.

I'm getting a lesson on the next trip fo sho.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

ganggreen said:


> easy buddy
> 
> 
> I appreciate all the other comments. She didn't want a lesson next time I'll get her one. I never took lessons snowboarding it was a natural feel to me.. guess it isn't for everyone


Easy yourself - there is lots of good advice in this thread, just because it's not what you want to hear doesn't mean people don't know what they're talking about. You think you're the first person to try to teach his girlfriend how to snowboard, think maybe some of us have tried only to end up fighting more than boarding? 

I've never taken lessons either, which is precisely why I won't try to teach anyone anymore - I have no idea what to tell them other than "Just do it?!?!" and the bottom line is I'm frustrated, they're frustrated, basically it's horrible for everyone! 

Keep in mind something many people don't consciously realize about instructors - while you pay them for their skills and knowledge, above all you're paying them for their patience. I can think of a worse way to spend my day on the mountain than being stuck with a beginner plowing the whole way down while I see things I want to hit but can't (however I'm sure seeing your student start to "get it" is a great feeling). 

The only decent advice I've ever given beginners is to try to lose their fear, as snowboards get easier to control once you're moving a bit faster.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Junior Gnargoyle Academy*

OP brought his high school girlfriend to the internet. Another oops we've seen go horribly wrong.


Kids losing his shit over the delete button.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ganggreen said:


> this will thread will collect idiots until its deleted.


This OP IS an idiot.
HE should be deleted.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My money is on posterity over deletion.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow. That guy got butthurt QUICK.

I tried to teach my wife how to ride. About 10 minutes in, I fully realized I had absolutely no clue how to teach someone how to ride. Being able to ride does not equal being able to teach someone how to ride.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Thin skinned people shouldn't be driving on the interwebs.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Wow. *That guy got butthurt QUICK.*
> 
> Being able to ride does not equal being able to teach someone how to ride.


….Not only how quickly the butthurt set in, but how _utterly_ _minor_ and inoffensive the replies were that caused him to get so butthurt in the first place!! :huh: :blink: :WTF:

OP,..! If you bother to come back and read any of this? This is a link for a Google search on "teach my girlfriend snowboarding +snowboardingforum.com"


…and those are just for this forum! :huh: Try & Learn from other peoples vast experience!!


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ….Not only how quickly the butthurt set in, but how _utterly_ _minor_ and inoffensive the replies were that caused him to get so butthurt in the first place!! :huh: :blink: :WTF:


Yeah, seriously!!! When I read the first post I was expecting some serious flames, but there was barely a spark. 

I stick by my earlier statement about patience, I don't care how good a teacher you are, do you want to waste your day and lift ticket cost being held up by someone?


----------

